# 811 with Windows Media Center 2005?



## redshift (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone have an 811 working with Windows Media Center 2005? I recently built a Media Center computer and I'm trying to figure out how to get it integrated with my 811. I know that I can't use the PVR funciton for anything HD, but it should work fine for SD content. 

The MS Remote has an IR Blaster function to change the channel on the box, etc. What I'm running into is that even with a whole ton of choices, none of them seem to work correctly.

I need to answer these questions to set this up in Media Center:

1.) What is the max number of digits you need to enter to tune a channel? 2,3,4 (I would say 4)
2.) Do you need to press enter or OK after entering a channel? (I would think yes)
3.) What remote code - there are about 7 or 8 choices under Dish Network
4.) Fast, Medium, or Slow? 

I've tried a whole bunch of combinations with very little success. The times that it does work (at least a little) it isn't consistent.

I would very much appreciate any assistance you can provide.

-Jayson


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

As I recall, with my TiVo remote, I used code 10011 medium. Of course, this would in all probability not be appropriate for the Media center remote, but it's worth a try.
Make sure you have the IR blasters located above and below the IR sensor on the 811, sticking out between 1/2 and 1 inch beyond the front face of the 811. I never found a need to press Enter.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This sounds like more of a PC problem than an 811 issue. Maybe one of our more gifted admins or mods would move the thread to the computer forum where knowledgeable techies await to serve your every need.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey, I have an 811 hooked up to my MCE 2005 machine. Pretty sure I did 4 digit, enter, and slow (although medium might work). I did not have much luck with preset dish network remote codes, so I used my tv remote (which could control the 811) to manually program the 811 IR codes for MCE. This setup seemed to work great. 

Good luck.


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

It seems to me I had to answer 3 digits to get MCE to work correctly even though the correct answer would be 4. Also I answered No to enter.


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

Make sure your receiver address is 1. Thats the only one Ive gotten MCE2005 to work on. Im using 4-digit, Medium, and NO to Enter.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

How do you have your 811 hooked up to your Media Center 2005? Its my understanding that satellite channels cannot be viewed or coppied on the hard drive or the DVD the computer.

If you can, I would like to know how because I have a Media Center 2005 and an 811. In any case you would not be able to copy High Definition Channels.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Raymond Simonian said:


> How do you have your 811 hooked up to your Media Center 2005? Its my understanding that satellite channels cannot be viewed or coppied on the hard drive or the DVD the computer.
> 
> If you can, I would like to know how because I have a Media Center 2005 and an 811. In any case you would not be able to copy High Definition Channels.


My 811 is connected to my HTPC via S-Video. I can PVR from the 811 at SD quality just fine. I can PVR HDTV material via my HTPC capture card's OTA HDTV tuner. But I cannot PVR HDTV material from satellite because my HTPC lacks DVI or Component Video inputs. Ultimately HDCP would prevent it anyhow.


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

I have my 301 connected to my pc running WMC2005 and I can do PVR with the pc just fine. I have the receiver connected using s-video. I just always have to remember to set a timer on the receiver to make sure it is on the correct channel when the recording starts. 

I just can not get the WMC remote to control the receiver, but everything else works great.


----------



## MaryAnneA (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for the info you all provided here. We were able to set up our 811 with MCE2005 so that the MCE remote contols the receiver. To get it to work, we set it up using the dish network/dish pro remote code S0775, 3 digits, and no enter/ok needed. Even set up with the 3 digit entry, entering 4 digits for the HD channels still works. 

Thanks again!
Mary Anne

Setup: Gateway 815GM, Windows XP MCE, Samsung 26" LCD TV with DVI, PC, etc. connections, Altec Lansing 7.1 speakers.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

MaryAnneA said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the info you all provided here. We were able to set up our 811 with MCE2005 so that the MCE remote contols the receiver. To get it to work, we set it up using the dish network/dish pro remote code S0775, 3 digits, and no enter/ok needed. Even set up with the 3 digit entry, entering 4 digits for the HD channels still works.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Mary Anne
> ...


I think the only issue you should see now is the fact that MCE 2005 cannot enter a zero prior to the channel number. For example, my OTA digital local for 13.1 = 811 direct key entry 0131. MCE cannot insert the 0.

So I just set manual timers on the HTPC in this case and use autotune on the 811.


----------

